# Small Refrigerator Temp.



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there a way to adjust the temperature in a small dorm refrigerator so you can use it to age cheese? The one I have does not have a temperature dial. Once you plug it in it is just on. I put a refrigerator hanging thermometer in it and it says about 40 degrees. So that is too cold for aging cheese if it needs to be between 50 and 60 degrees. I know I have read about people using these small refrigerators to age their cheese, I just don't know how they get the temp up.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

That is too cool for most aging. Cheese will age in it only slower with the cooler temp. Cheddar or hard pressed cheeses may do quite well, the mold ripened ones really need a warmer temp and higher humidity to do their magic. I would leave a small container of water inside to increase the humidity. That's all I can suggest right now. All you can do is try it with a few cheeses.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there some kind of a regulator that you can put on one of these little refrigerators to help lower the temp?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> Is there some kind of a regulator that you can put on one of these little refrigerators to help lower the temp?


I think there is, but I don't know how to do it. I swear I've seen it somewhere, though.

I bought a wine fridge that has an adjustable temp on it. Have yet to try it out, though.


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

external thermastat that has a prob that goes i the fridge. Will work for any fridge or freezer

Like this

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...ollers-ft1_thermostats_durostat;pg104280.html


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. I knew I had read a way to do that.


----------

